# guilty pleasure



## fnmaillo

Hi there!
How would you translate into Spanish the expression "guilty pleasure"? would it be "placer inconfesable"? Thank you a lot. Great site this one!


----------



## Rogerq70

Podría ser "placer enfermizo"... pero sería de más ayuda si nos dices más del contexto en que se usa la frase. Saludos.


----------



## daydreamer

¿Por qué no "placer culpable", en traducción literal? Creo que tiene perfecto sentido.


----------



## menina86

Hola: 
A guilty pleasure para los hispano hablantes es "un placer culposo" no necesariamente tienen que ser malos, simplemente son aquellos que te da pena decirlos o hasta hacerlos pero los disfrutas... Espero te sirva.


----------



## fnmaillo

Desde luego que me sirve. Gracias a todos, un abrazo.


----------



## e1978f

¡¡Hola, a todos!!

Soy nueva en el foro, aunque llevo mucho tiempo visitando esta página, que, aprovecho para decir que me encanta, sobre todo esta sección.

Respecto a la traducción de la expresión en inglés "guilty pleasure", yo me inclinaría por "placer inconfesable", es decir, un placer que por algún motivo nos hacer sentir culpables y que nos da vergüenza que los demás descubran.
¡¡¡Espero que esta traducción resulte útil!!! Bye, Elena.


----------



## SDLX Master

Bienvenida al foro, Elena.  Estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
Por acá decimos «dulce pecado».
Saludos,


----------



## igual2

Guilty pleasure = Capricho o antojo. Placer culpable es Spanglish.


----------



## Natalinya

¿Spanglish por qué? Yo he usado muchas veces la expresión "placer culpable".


----------



## igual2

Estás en tu derecho, pero tal expresión es un anglicismo, y no refleja el significado de "guilty pleasure", que se refiere a algo hecho de modo egoísta, por mero deseo de hacer algo sin que importen las consecuencias. ¿Dirías que una embarazada tiene "placeres culpables" o antojos? 
Que es un anglicismo es un hecho. Lo demás es opinable. Pero me gustaría saber si usas "placer culpable" como sinónimo de capricho o antojo, o más bien como una forma de decir "laisse faire, laisse passer", o como "porque me da la gana", o ¿cómo?


----------



## srmarc

Y, ¿por qué no "placer oculto"?


----------



## hexs

igual2 said:


> Estás en tu derecho, pero tal expresión es un anglicismo, y no refleja el significado de "guilty pleasure", que se refiere a algo hecho de modo egoísta, por mero deseo de hacer algo sin que importen las consecuencias. ¿Dirías que una embarazada tiene "placeres culpables" o antojos?
> Que es un anglicismo es un hecho. Lo demás es opinable. Pero me gustaría saber si usas "placer culpable" como sinónimo de capricho o antojo, o más bien como una forma de decir "laisse faire, laisse passer", o como "porque me da la gana", o ¿cómo?



Yo creo que no tiene que ser una conducta egoísta. Precisamente lo que sucede en un _guilty pleasure_ es que a la persona le importan las consecuencias, en particular la concepción que los demás pueden tener de uno si conocen que siente placer con ello. Por eso por regla general se mantienen ocultos. El elemento clave creo que es lo vergonzoso de la conducta que realizamos y del placer que con ella recibimos. En ese sentido *'placer inconfesable'* me parece que, sin contexto para afinar más, es lo más acertado.
*
Placer oculto'* tiene buen fondo porque incide en la ocultación, pero creo que solo lo utilizaría si del contexto queda claro que es 'oculto' porque avergüenza, y no por otras razones -p. ej. por ser ilegal-, ya que otra característica del guilty pleasure es que es inofensivo.

*'Placer culpable'* me parece que en la mayoría de casos no va bien, porque -en castellano al menos- la palabra 'culpable' tiene una carga de desvalor más fuerte que la palabra _guilt_ en inglés. 'Culpable' es por regla general una conducta contraria a la ley, a la moral... estructuras normativas serias. Cuando nos sentimos culpables nos sentimos mal. _Guilt_ se utiliza con más ligereza, no tiene una carga valorativa tan acusada, y por eso casa bien con la designación de ese tipo de placeres, que son transparentes para las normas morales. Si la gente se entera del _guilty pleasure_, pensarán, no que uno es un delincuente o una mala persona, sino que es inmaduro, _uncool_, etc. -nuevamente, 'vergüenza' es lo primero que me viene a la mente-. 

Lo bueno de *'placer culposo'* es que rebaja la carga de culpabilidad. Una conducta culposa es negligente, imprudente, pero al menos no es intencionada -con lo que es menos culpable-. Lo malo es que, al menos en España, no es un adjetivo que se utilice mucho fuera del ámbito del Derecho.

En fin, que el contexto lo es todo.


----------



## Aviador

¿Placer culpable? Es que un placer no puede ser culpable de nada. En todo caso, a quien se podría culpar de algo es al que sucumbe ante el placer.
Yo diría _placer culposo_, que produce culpa.


----------



## smismo

Para aportar a esta entrada, comparto el contexto en que yo he encuentrado la expresión y en el que he optado por "placer inconfesable".

Es la descripción de una película. Acaban de pillar a un personaje en una situación muy embarazosa, haciendo algo que supuestamente no está a su altura, un placer personal que, a ojos de los demás, es humillante. Él pone cara de compunción, pero cuando ya no le ven cambia su expresión.

"Follows up that mortified look with an insouciant shrug of resignation and a defiant smirk of guilty pleasure."


----------



## PavkaGuru

Hola, no había visto este hilo hasta hoy. No es nada tan trágico como lo que se describe aquí. En realidad es más simple y común de lo que se menciona. Un "guilty pleasure" se refiere a algo que haces a sabiendas de que no debes hacerlo porque te hace daño. No dañas a los demás, solo a ti. Por ejemplo... tienes sobrepeso y te comes medio litro de un delicioso helado de vainilla; esta acción podría generarte (o no) ese sentimiento que la gente llama "guilty pleasure." Este placer no es culposo o culpable... es un antojo irresponsable.


----------



## Mr.Dent

PavkaGuru said:


> Hola, no había visto este hilo hasta hoy. No es nada tan trágico como lo que se describe aquí. En realidad es más simple y común de lo que se menciona. Un "guilty pleasure" se refiere a algo que haces a sabiendas de que no debes hacerlo porque te hace daño. No dañas a los demás, solo a ti. Por ejemplo... tienes sobrepeso y te comes medio litro de un delicioso helado de vainilla; esta acción podría generarte (o no) ese sentimiento que la gente llama "guilty pleasure." Este placer no es culposo o culpable... es un antojo irresponsable.


Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## jilar

Bajo mi experiencia, inconfesable es la mejor opción que traduce a guilty aquí.

Inconfesable porque no lo quieres admitir o confesar, debido a que te genera vergüenza o culpa.

Antojo sin más, no creo, porque los antojos se pueden confesar, o sea, no tienen por qué generar culpa o vergüenza. Un antojo es algo que se hace porque simplemente te apetece o lo deseas.

Ahora bien, si hay algo que deseas porque te da placer, te gusta, podemos decir un antojo, y además hacerlo te causa algún tipo de culpabilidad o vergüenza, es ahí cuando hablas de placer inconfesable.

Mujer, embarazada o no:
-Cariño, ¿me traes un poco de chocolate? (Es un antojo, lo comerá y no siente ninguna culpa por ello)

Pero si ahora esa mujer dice, sin que se entere el marido.
-Conoce todos mis antojos, lo que nunca le diré son mis placeres inconfesables (serán cosas que a ella le causan placer, pero no quiere que los demás sepan que hace o toma eso, porque sentiría vergüenza, y siente culpa. Sabe que, por ejemplo, no debería fumar, pero lo hace, por lo tanto, fumar sería no sólo un antojo que admite y reconoce y el resto conoce, sino que es algo que hace en secreto, fuma sin que otros se enteren, y de ahí placer inconfesable)

Placer culpable parece más bien una mala traducción de guilty pleasure.


----------



## aommoa

Placer culpable creo que lo usaban en un anuncio de helados.

Obtienes el placer (comer el helado) pero te sientes "culpable" ya que no deberías comerlos (mantener el peso o similar u otra razón)


----------



## Mr.Dent

Ice cream or chocolate are guilty pleasures when you are trying to lose weight. You might feel a little guilty about eating them hence the name, guilty pleasure. In English to call it an un-confessable pleasure would make it something more extreme than it actually is. In fact a guilty pleasure is not necessarily done in secret at all. That is why _placeres inconfesables_ sounds like an incorrect translations to me. _Antojo irresponsable_ sounds better, but it might not really fit in all contexts. I wonder if, at times, the word _capricho _might be preferable to _placer_, but again, it will not fit all contexts.

Merriam Webster defines guilty pleasure as follows:


> something pleasurable that induces a usually minor feeling of guilt


And Merriam Webster gives the following examples:


> Instead of a _guilty pleasure _like V-necks or Burt Reynolds’s thick facial hair, the look is more associated with bros (perhaps itching to get their feet out of sweaty sneakers) and botany enthusiasts.
> —Liana Satenstein, Vogue, "Is It Time to Reconsider Men in Socks and Sandals?," 22 Jan. 2018
> Truth be told, there's a _guilty pleasure _of viewing celebrity mugshots.
> —Chron.Com Staff, Houston Chronicle, "The good, the bad and the ugly of celebrity mugshots," 11 Jan. 2018
> For diehard fans of the paranormal romance genre, author Anna Zaires's risqué new book could be your next _guilty pleasure_.
> —Amanda Montell, Woman's Day, "Close Liaisons by Anna Zaires," 1 Apr. 2013



But the Oxford dictionary provides a different definition that actually doesn't really include the concept of guilt:


> Something, such as a film, television programme, or piece of music, that one enjoys despite feeling that it is not generally held in high regard.
> _‘everybody has a guilty pleasure—for me, it has to be mid 70s disco’_
> as modifier _‘the average disaster movie falls into the 'guilty pleasure' category’_


----------



## jilar

Mr.Dent said:


> Ice cream or chocolate are guilty pleasures when you are trying to lose weight


Only when you eat them. 

Para mí estamos en esta acepción de guilty*
*guilty* _adj_ (entailing guilt conlleva culpa o remordimiento) oculto/a _adj_
    inconfesable _adj mf_
    vergonzoso/a _adj_
  Chocolate is his guilty secret.
  El chocolate es su placer oculto. 

El problemilla es que en español hay dos acepciones de culpable
1. adj. Que tiene la culpa de algo. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.

2. adj. Que *implica culpa*. Miradas culpables.

 Como vemos, la acepción 2 se ajusta a cómo se entiende _guilty_ aquí. Pero, en el habla común, la gente usa más la acepción 1 de culpable.
Muchos, alguno lo ha comentado por ahí atrás, te dirán que un placer no puede ser culpable de nada, culpable sería la persona (acepción 1; que tiene culpa de algo). Y de ahí que algunos se decanten por decir culposo, esta palabra en España es raro usarla, y su uso es más bien técnico en el ámbito del derecho (leyes).

Total, lo dicho, hablar de "placer culpable", si bien debería estar bien dicho (según la acepción 2, placer que implica o conlleva culpa, o sea, la persona se siente culpable por disfrutar de ese placer), no se suele decir y la gente se decanta preferentemente por "placer inconfesable", por ejemplo.
De ahí que el diccionario tenga esa entrada* y propone oculto, inconfesable o vergonzoso. Pero no culpable, que en otras acepciones sí es la traducción propuesta.
guilty - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com


----------



## Elixabete

Yo no usaría " irresponsable", para mí,  para que algo sea irresponsable tiene que potencialmente acarrear consecuencias negativas graves y no es ese el caso de los " guilty pleasures". En la mayoría de los casos " pecadillo (s)" podría servir.
Y " placer culpable" tampoco me parece tan terrible.


----------



## surham

Placer culpable sin duda alguna. No es neologismo y es de uso generalizado y perfectamente comprensible en castellano. Y por añadidura bastante elegante sin llegar necesariamente a lo literario.


----------



## CulturalBroker

Miren lo que dice el NYT en español: ¿Placeres ‘culposos’? Eso no existe y la Fundeu: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/374570467220148224
Placer culposo
Placer culpable


----------



## franzjekill

Creo que la gente termina diciendo cosas que jamás habría dicho si no fuera por la influencia del inglés. En un libro (La pendejísima historia del fútbol; Antonio Garci) que no es una traducción, un autor escribió: _"Confieso que uno de mis placeres culpables es que lo que me gusta de los mundiales de fútbol es lo mucho que se parecen a una guerra". _
Tengo la impresión de que si no existiera la influencia del inglés esa persona no habría dicho jamás eso; habría dicho "uno de mis pequeños placeres" u otra cosa similar. En mi entorno (muy poco contaminado con el inglés, medio rural) nunca esperaría que una persona me dijese que es un "placer culpable/culposo" que le guste que los mundiales de fútbol se parezcan a una guerra. Me parecería del todo insólito...


----------



## Matonkikí

Un dulce pecado ,como dicen los publicistas,porque saben que a nosotros no nos hace sentir culpables ningún placer..lo del pecado igual aún nos afecta,pero remordimiento,poco.


----------



## pollohispanizado

franzjekill said:


> Tengo la impresión de que si no existiera la influencia del inglés esa persona no habría dicho jamás eso; habría dicho "uno de mis pequeños placeres" u otra cosa similar.


👍👍👍 Concuerdo plenamente. Ni es cuestión de simples anglicismos sino una infiltración cultural.


----------



## Ballenero

"Placer culpable" es una mala copia del inglés, que en español no significa nada porque no tiene sentido.
Culpable significa:


jilar said:


> 1. Que tiene la culpa de algo.
> 2. Que *implica culpa*.


No dice: que provoca culpabilidad ni que te hace sentir culpable.
Entonces,
Placer culpable, es un placer que tiene la culpa de algo ¿la culpa de qué?
Si estás gordo, la culpa es tuya, no del chocolate.
Es un placer que implica culpabilidad, sí porque tú eres el culpable, el placer no.
Pero aún y todo ¿culpabilidad de qué?
Es un sinsentido.
También puede dar a entender que es "el placer de ser culpable".

El español funciona así:
 sust. + adj. = el sust. es adj.
El hombre joven, el hombre es joven.
La mujer guapa, la mujer es guapa.
El placer culpable, el placer es culpable.
Es incorecto. Se dicen muchas barbaridades. No sé qué es la Fondue.

"Placer inconfesable" tampoco; porque como han dicho los angloparlantes, la cosa es confesable.



Milton Sand said:


> «dulce pecado».


Esta sí expresa lo que se quiere decir
pero para mí lo que mejor se ajusta a la definición es:

_*Dulce tentación.*_


----------



## Nomenclature

franzjekill said:


> Creo que la gente termina diciendo cosas que jamás habría dicho si no fuera por la influencia del inglés. En un libro (La pendejísima historia del fútbol; Antonio Garci) que no es una traducción, un autor escribió: _"Confieso que uno de mis placeres culpables es que lo que me gusta de los mundiales de fútbol es lo mucho que se parecen a una guerra". _
> Tengo la impresión de que si no existiera la influencia del inglés esa persona no habría dicho jamás eso; habría dicho "uno de mis pequeños placeres" u otra cosa similar. En mi entorno (muy poco contaminado con el inglés, medio rural) nunca esperaría que una persona me dijese que es un "placer culpable/culposo" que le guste que los mundiales de fútbol se parezcan a una guerra. Me parecería del todo insólito...



Lo que dices *me* *hace* mucho sentido.  

Aprovecho también para mencionar que lo que más he escuchado (en este lado del charco) es "placer culposo"


----------



## PavkaGuru

jilar said:


> Bajo mi experiencia, inconfesable es la mejor opción que traduce a guilty aquí.
> 
> Inconfesable porque no lo quieres admitir o confesar, debido a que te genera vergüenza o culpa.


No es inconfesable. Es más me han preguntado y he preguntado "What is your guilty pleasure?" Y la respuesta: "It's chocolates, and yours?"
Si fuera verdad que es inconfesable no preguntarías ni te preguntarían. En cambio la gente pregunta y responde con naturalidad, porque no es inconfesable ni avergonzante. Si quieren traducirla al español, llámenlo "tentación" o "debilidad" (*los chocolates son mi debilidad*/*chocolates are my guity pleasure*), pero nunca obtendrán algo satisfactorio. Es igual que la palabra "bullshit" que todos sabemos que significa y en qué contexto se la utiliza, pero nadie puede dar con la traducción exacta porque no la tiene.


----------



## michelmontescuba

"Placeres secretos" es una frase que se utiliza mucho.


----------



## jilar

PavkaGuru said:


> No es inconfesable


En este caso no debes tomarlo al pie de la letra. Digamos que es un uso figurado.

Como ves acaban de proponer "secreto" y ¿cuántas veces alguien le cuenta a otro un secreto -porque confía en esa persona ? ¿Por qué hablar de secreto si más personas lo saben? Pues porque ese secreto queda entre esas personas, por ejemplo.

Si es un secreto nadie más lo debería saber que uno mismo. Y mira que hasta hay "secretos de estado", donde varias personas lo saben y no una sola.

No digo que no se pueda decir de otro modo, pero " inconfesable " es uno de ellos. Que luego lo quieras contar o no, es otro asunto.


Sólo tienes que comprobar el diccionario de la casa, por ejemplo:


*guilty* _adj_(entailing guilt)oculto/a _adj_inconfesable _adj mf_vergonzoso/a _adj_Chocolate is his guilty secret.El chocolate es su placer oculto.


Ejemplo de uso real, en este caso dicen "oculto".
¿Comer chocolate durante la cuarentena? Sí, y Paula Echevarría sabe muy bien cómo y cuándo

"... la actriz de Velvet nos ha desvelado cuál es* su placer oculto nocturno*: *chocolate negro con almendras más copa de vino tinto*.
..."

Si lo ha desvelado es porque le dio la gana. Eso no cambia el significado de "placer inconfesable/oculto" que al fin y al cabo es el de "placer placentísimo".
O " puro pecado" dirían los religiosos.
Pecado, culpabilidad. Son dos formas de verlo.

Ahora solo te falta ver la relación entre los pecados e irlos a confesar al confesionario.


----------



## jilar

Vuelvo porque se me ha ocurrido otra explicación, por si no quedó claro antes.
La idea o concepto de "guilty pleasure" se puede expresar con otros adjetivos, como serían "divine p." o "sublime p.", divino y sublime respectivamente.

Y puedes ver que si dices " divino placer" por ejemplo al comer chocolate, para expresar que te encanta, eso no significa que tú seas un dios, por mucho que "divino" remita a ese concepto.


----------



## Ballenero

Ahora que lo pienso, una buena traducción puede ser:

*vicio inconfesable*.

Vicio:
5. m. Costumbre placentera y adictiva.​
En la palabra “vicio” entran todas las connotaciones que tiene _guilty pleasure_; es un placer pero que tiene algo de malo, es algo que sabes que no deberías hacer, que luego te va a hacer sentir culpable por haber caído en él pero no lo puedes evitar.

Y el adjetivo “inconfesable” le da el matiz de que es algo íntimo, que nadie tiene porqué saberlo (aunque lo puedes contar como una confidencia, no vas a ir a la cárcel por ello).
También se podría decir otros, como:
mi pequeño vicio, mi vicio secreto, mi irresistible vicio…


----------

